# مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

موقع رائع لتعلم أكثر من 11 لغه حول العالم

جامداااااا جداااااا


تعلم جميع لغات العالم مجانا

اللغة الانجليزية 

http://www.tolearnenglish.com/

هذا الموقع الخرافى يشمل جميع القواعد والعبارات وأيضا به أسئلة وأختبارات دورية لمتابعة مستواك وكل ماعليك أن ترسل لهم أيميلك فقط وسوف يرسلون اليك دروس أسبوعية على ايميلك لتعلم اللغة الأنجليزية

http://www.englishpage.com/

وهذا الموقع يشرح الانجليزية شرح تام من قواعد ودروس صوتية وكتابية وبه قسم تعليمى للطلاب وأخر للاساتذة

http://www.sabri.org/

وهذا موقع أخر لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية

http://www.esl-lounge.com/

وهذا الموقع به 7 مستويات لتعليم اللغة الأنجليزية من المبتدئين الى المحترفين

http://www.englishpractice.com/

وهذا الموقع يحتوى على دروس صوتية لمساعدتك على تعلم اللغة الأنجليزية

http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/kids/

وهذا موقع جميل ولذيذ لتعليم الاطفال اللغة الانجليزية



http://www.teachingenglish.org.uk/talk/questions.s html

موقع جميل لتعليمك كل شئ عن الأنجليزية

أخى واذا كنت واثق من مستواك فى اللغة الانجليزية بدرجة 100/100


http://www.englishjet.com/english_co...iles/tests.htm

وهذا هو موقع جامعة كامبريدج لاجراء أختبار لك on line لمعرفة مستواك وأيضا به 7 مستويات لتعليم اللغة الأنجليزية

في اللينكات التالية ضع مكان النجوم كلمة* l a n g u a g e* بدون فراغات حتى يعمل اللينك

اللغة الفرنسية 

http://www.jump-gate.com/languages/french/

وهذا الموقع يحتوى على دورات كتابية لتحسين مستواك فى الفرنسية بالاضافة الى وجود قاعات صوتية لتعليم النطق الصحيح لمفردات اللغة الفرنسية

http://www.lsnguageguide.org/francais/

موقع جميل وهو يدعم اللغة العربية ويحتوى على الكثير من المميزات

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/french. htm


وهذا موقع خيالى به الكثير والكثير من ميزات من لغات أخرى وبرامج وشرائط وفيديو للمساعدة فى التعليم والعاب وقاموس للجيب وأيضا يدعم اللغةالعربية
اللغة الالمانية .bmp[/img]
http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/German.htm
وهو موقع يدعم اللغة العربية بالاضافة الى مميزات أخرى
http://www.languageguide.org//deutsch/
وهو موقع يتناول العديد من جوانب الحياة اليومية لتعليمك المصطلحات والعبارات الالمانية
اللغة الروسية 
http://www.languageguide.org//russian/
http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Russian.htm
اللغة الأيطالية 
http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Italian.htm
اللغة الأسبانية 
http://www.languageguide.org/espanol/

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Spanish.htm
اللغة الهندية 
http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/Languages/Hindi.htm
http://www.languageguide.org/hindi/​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

اللغة اليابانية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...s/Japanese.htm

http://www.languageguide.org/nihongo/

اللغة الكورية 

http://www.languageguide.org/korean/

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Korean.htm

اللغة السويدية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Swedish.htm

اللغة العبرية

http://www.languageguide.org/hebrew/

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Hebrew.htm

اللغة البولندية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Polish.htm

اللغة الهولندية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/Languages/Dutch.htm

اللغة المجرية

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/.../Hungarian.htm

اللغة البرتغالية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...Portuguese.htm

اللغة اليونانية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...reekModern.htm

اللغة الصينية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...es/Chinese.htm

اللغة الدنمراكية 

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Arabic/...ges/Danish.htm



​


----------



## قلم حر (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

يثبت فورا للأهميه القصوى .
و يضاف في أقرب وقت ل ( فهرست أهم مواضيع القسم ) .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## يوسف فراس فوزي (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

حببي اشكرك على جهدك


----------



## koka_jesus (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

بجد انا استفدة
 بجد شكرا  شكرا

صديقتكم الجديدة   كوكا


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

شكرا ليكو على الكلام الجميل والرائع 

وشكر خاص لعزيزى قلم حر  على تثبيت الموضوع  

ربنا يبارك المنتدى  ​


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

شكرا لمجهودك ......... وربنا يباركك ويعوضك:dance:


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

شكرا عالفائدة الكبيرة يا the star :yahoo:​


----------



## sako8890 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور عله الموضوع التحفه ده :yaka:ربنه يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا للموضوع الرائع .


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة*

*ميرسي كتييييييير علي المواقع الرائعه دي
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

على  الموضوع​


----------

